# HELP please! NIE, residencia, social security - kids in Madrid



## Joeyjo (Jul 15, 2013)

So my husband moved 4months ago and has his NIE, social security etc etc all set up. 

I followed a few months later after finishing up work, letting our uk house etc and have now been here 6 weeks with our 2 kids (2yr & 4yr).

I have my appointment for my NIE on Friday - I believe this incorporates my residencia too and I have filled out the EX-18 form for myself. I am not working, I have an apostilled copy of our marriage cert, copies of husbands NIE, bank statements from spain, rental agreement for our spanish home, contracts for work, social security payments, copies of UK passports etc. Copy of my UK EHIC card - I know it's worthless once I am a resident but everybody tells me to take it.

Do I need anything else for ME? Will I need anything more to get social security (state healthcare not other benefits), will being his dependent mean I need to go through more paperwork hoops in the future if I wish to work and I am lucky enough to find something? Do I need to bring copies of my own UK bank statements? Or our joint statements? 

Our kids are 2 and 4years - do I need to fill in an EX-18 for them? Do I need to do anything more to enable them to receive state healthcare. I also have copies of their EHIC cards.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Joeyjo said:


> So my husband moved 4months ago and has his NIE, social security etc etc all set up.
> 
> I followed a few months later after finishing up work, letting our uk house etc and have now been here 6 weeks with our 2 kids (2yr & 4yr).
> 
> ...


you shouldn't need anything else for you

you do need EX18s for each child & they also need to go with you - & you'll be asked for apostilled/translated birth certs for them too..... not registering as resident, but for registering with the INSS as your husband's dependants


----------



## Joeyjo (Jul 15, 2013)

Thank you, I will need to look into getting their birth Certs sorted, I had hoped I could get away with passports for them as we had our marriage cert. the youngest should be fairly straightforward but the eldest was born in Switzerland so I will need to figure out how to get his done. It won't be ready for Friday but at least I should be sorted.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Joeyjo said:


> Thank you, I will need to look into getting their birth Certs sorted, I had hoped I could get away with passports for them as we had our marriage cert. the youngest should be fairly straightforward but the eldest was born in Switzerland so I will need to figure out how to get his done. It won't be ready for Friday but at least I should be sorted.


yes, get yours done at least & it's a start

you should be able to get them registered as resident, then do the INSS when you have everything else


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

You don't say (unless I missed it) but we are all presuming that your husband is working here. Is he autonomo or does he have contracted work? Has he sorted someone out to help him with tax?

If it's not already been done, you will also need to sign on the padron - you will need this if you want your 4yr old to start school.

Loose your EHIC's they are a complete red-herring and should NOT be shown when applying for health care.


by-the-way, we have never been asked for apostled birth/marriage certificates and have never been asked for them to be translated. And that's even more strange given that my wife was born in Karachi (Pakistan) - which, according to the Spanish on the 'residencia' is in UK!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

snikpoh said:


> You don't say (unless I missed it) but we are all presuming that your husband is working here. Is he autonomo or does he have contracted work? Has he sorted someone out to help him with tax?
> 
> If it's not already been done, you will also need to sign on the padron - you will need this if you want your 4yr old to start school.


she mentioned contracts from work - so I figured he was working 

yes - they do need to sign on the padrón


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

snikpoh said:


> You don't say (unless I missed it) but we are all presuming that your husband is working here. Is he autonomo or does he have contracted work? Has he sorted someone out to help him with tax?
> 
> If it's not already been done, you will also need to sign on the padron - you will need this if you want your 4yr old to start school.
> 
> ...


the apostille/translation requirements started early 2012

I had to get my daughters' birth certs done - the same birth certs we had been using for everything official for over 8 years by then


----------



## Joeyjo (Jul 15, 2013)

xabiachica said:


> she mentioned contracts from work - so I figured he was working
> 
> yes - they do need to sign on the padrón


Yes he's working - autonomo he has already started paying social security contributions and has an accountant for tax etc.

I tried to sign on the pardon and they insisted I needed a NIE first although I believe that isn't strictly true. My son is already enrolled in a private school.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Joeyjo said:


> Yes he's working - autonomo he has already started paying social security contributions and has an accountant for tax etc.
> 
> I tried to sign on the pardon and they insisted I needed a NIE first although I believe that isn't strictly true. My son is already enrolled in a private school.


Are you sure that they didn't mean that you had to be registered as resident first ('residencia' which comes with an NIE)?

Just having an NIE wouldn't cut it.


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

The birth certificates will also have to be 'full' ones. The short version is not usually accepted.


----------



## Joeyjo (Jul 15, 2013)

Just been looking a little more closely at my eldest's birth cert and realised that Spanish is the 5th of the 5 languages it is written in  - 1 less thing to do!


----------



## Joeyjo (Jul 15, 2013)

Well I had the appointment this morning...

My apostilled marriage cert wasn't good enough - although the apostilled was less than 3 months old the cert wasn't and so we need a new cert and new apostille of that. Other than that everything was in order.

Eldest son with Swiss birth cert - his was acceptable and he is now fully registered with NIE card et al 

Younger son with UK birth cert - we need an apostille for it (but they are happy with the original in English & they have written stamped and signed to that effect on his application form, in addition they have written on it that he has been seen so if I get back there with the cert within 2 months I can leave him at home & go alone)

All in all it could have gone a lot worse.... And we came away with 1 NIE


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Joeyjo said:


> Well I had the appointment this morning...
> 
> My apostilled marriage cert wasn't good enough - although the apostilled was less than 3 months old the cert wasn't and so we need a new cert and new apostille of that. Other than that everything was in order.
> 
> ...




Aaarghhhh!

Have they started issuing NIE cards then? Or do you mean the flimsy, plasticated 'residencia' (not to be confused with NIE which is a completely separate document!!!)


----------



## Joeyjo (Jul 15, 2013)

snikpoh said:


> Aaarghhhh!
> 
> Have they started issuing NIE cards then? Or do you mean the flimsy, plasticated 'residencia' (not to be confused with NIE which is a completely separate document!!!)


No I think I mean the residencia - it's just me calling it an NIE card as it has the number on.


----------

